# Blackberry Marmalade (Candle Science)



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

I soaped the Blackberry Marmalade from Candle Science a few days ago. I used my regular recipe to test this scent (100% goat milk) and scented at a rate of .8 PPO. No acceleration, discolored to a dark tan and appears to be getting darker. 

So far, I am not a huge fan of this scent. It is rather plain and is lacking any depth of scent (if that makes sense). At this time I can only smell blackberry. Nothing like the Cranberry Marmalade scent that I love. So far, I am disappointed but I will give it some more time and post any updates to the board.

Sara


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Sara, glad you tried this. Let us know how it develops.
Becky


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Blackberry marmalade is candle safe only ...maybe that is the problem ? I agree there cranberry marmalade is great.


Patty


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

I think the reason the Blackberry Marmalade is listed as candle safe only is because they haven't offically tested it in soap yet. They label all of their new scents as such until they are tested.

Sara


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have held off trying ones not labeled ...was afraid of possible reactions . guess I will be glad I did not try this one yet ! Almost ordered it last time around.

Patty


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well shoot, I was soo hoping you were going to report a good report and "Vicki use this for your Summer Berry!"  But perhaps it will be like the honey and it gets better in about a week? Vicki


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry Vicki! I'll keep you posted but I don't think it's a scent that you'd use. Nothing like your Summer Berry. Perhaps Fruit Slices would be more to your liking? It's a wonderful fruity fragrance.

Sara


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Fruit slices is very nice and a good seller


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki,
Your soaps went out yesterday. The Tropical Smoothie bar is the Fresh Fruit Slices FO that Sara and Patty are talking about.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Wonderful! I was going to ask if you did that one. Vicki


----------

